# King Betta?



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm slowly falling in love... Help! Does anyone know anything about these beasties?! How much room do they need as compared to a regular betta? Will they get along with other fish? (depending on personality of course). I'd never heard of King Bettas until I joined this forum, then I saw one at PetCo and I had a little spasm of want... Just curious! (not planning on expanding anytime soon XD )


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

King is just a fancy name for them but they are Giant's (need to be 1.9 inches or larger in BODY size to be considered a Giant). Preferably they need at least 10 gallons to themselves and just as all other fin types, it depends on the personality of the specific fish. I have my Gentle Giant Azazel who was in a 29 gallon with Micro fish and he never touched any of them. He's now at school in my professor's 30 gallon tank with 13 Neon Tetras and 1 X-Ray tetra and he couldn't give a damn about them haha. I've yet to hear of a super aggressive Giant but probably because not so many are keeping them in communities as much as they are by themselves.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I am addicted to the giants/kings, the smallest tank I would kep one in is 7 gallons, most of the ones I have had have been really really mellow and tolerate all sorts of tank mates, but a few have been really aggressive, it depends on the specific fish. I recently got some wild betta simorum's they get around 5 inches long, I am enjoying watching them grow up. The one warning I will give about them is watch how much you feed them, they will over eat themselves to death literally.


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

FFFNnnngggg I want one but I have a community tank right now x.x Ugh. I guess when they're all gone...maybe one day~


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

they do well in community tanks they will exert who the tank boss is though, have had far more calm ones than aggressive ones


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

Even with 3 gold Platy? I got the lightest color they had. We just tried putting one of our supposedly "docile" male bettas in with them, but he chased them so much that one of the smaller fish literally stopped swimming until we took him out. At least no fins were nipped.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The colors don't matter to Bettas, some bettas even though they may act docile will become aggressive with other fish regardless of type or coloration. They can tell a Betta from a guppy, trust me. My giant, he swims around quite a bit but he never touched my community tank. He didn't like the gouramis though which is normal for all Bettas as they are cousins and both very territorial.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I have not had issues as long as they are non aggressive community fish things are fine, but they will do some chasing and what not for a week or 2 then the rest of those fish learn who the boss is and get out of the way


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

alright I'm sold. XD

Now, I have a fairly well planted 10 gallon tank (silks), but I'm pretty sure the current hiding decor won't work out for a king. Do you guys think I should just do plants only or should I look for decor/caves with bigger hiding holes so he'll fit?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Betta's don't necessarily NEED hides, the plants are more important but you could surely throw in a hide or two if you like, not going to hurt anything! Most small ornaments will do fine like the Betta logs and the ever popular barrel ornament that my giant claimed as his lol. If there's a hole that looks just a little too small you can use aquarium sealant to seal it up so he doesn't try to squeeze through and get stuck!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have my beautiful Giant Plakat boy Mako in a 50L tank all to himself,and after seeing how fast he zooms around and how much fun he has with that much space I personally would not keep him in anything smaller.I agree how wonderful that are too,he is such a sweetie,I just LOVE him! :mrgreen:


----------

